# For 2008, I wish that Apple...



## chevy (Jan 1, 2008)

adds a hierarchy to the Events in iPhoto (and in the  photo browser in Mail, and iApps)
accelerates Leopard start-up
makes possible to start my mac with my iPod 5G connected (I always forget to unconnect it)
starts an ultra-portable series


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 1, 2008)

For 2008, I wish for permissions to repair quicker.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 1, 2008)

I wish for HD output in iTunes with AppleTV supporting it, in full 1080p.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd like to see:

a fix for the keyboard issue on the MacBook Pro (first character is often skipped when starting to type)
the iPod Touch gain additional software features
Time Machine become more customizable


----------



## fryke (Jan 1, 2008)

I wish permissions-repair would become something of the past. Permissions shouldn't get corrupted in the first place. The system should be able to auto-correct this if it still happens. No?

The keyboard fix, I thought, was released a couple days ago...


----------



## bbloke (Jan 1, 2008)

fryke said:


> I wish permissions-repair would become something of the past. Permissions shouldn't get corrupted in the first place. The system should be able to auto-correct this if it still happens. No?


I agree.  I think it's rather odd that permissions should become corrupted at all.  I'm intrigued by what might cause it (installers?  etc.), but it shouldn't happen in the first place. 



fryke said:


> The keyboard fix, I thought, was released a couple days ago...


Nope, afraid not.  Apple released a fix for keyboards freezing up, but the update did not resolve the issue of missing the first character.  The two problems appear to be different, whether or not they may somehow be related.  

It "feels" like the keyboard goes to sleep if not in use for a few minutes, and is woken by the first key press.  Apple has locked the main thread about the issue on their Discussions forum, which has annoyed a number of people, but has apparently acknowledged the bug.  Hopefully the acknowledgement means there is a fix in the pipeline.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 1, 2008)

I"m wishing for an update to AppleTV -- preferably a software update. I'll be more than a  little miffed if they release a new ATV with new features, and leave the current ATVs behind altogether. I'm hoping for a software update for existing ATVs, much like what MS did for older Zune owners.


----------



## fryke (Jan 2, 2008)

History with iPods wouldn't agree with your wish, TTC, but I guess Apple's been changing as of late, with iPhone/iPod touch. I, too, would agree that Apple TV is in need of a software update.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 2, 2008)

iPod HD would be nice 
as would be decent servers again...


----------



## fryke (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean an iPod touch with 1280*720 or 1920*1080 resolution?  That'd be rather expensive and unnecessary. If it's only about the TV-output, yes, why not. But first I wanna see HD movies and TV shows on iTunes. For all iTunes Stores, not just the US store, of course. (One can dream. I guess it'll be 2010 before Switzerland sees HD content on the iTunes Store...)


----------



## chevy (Jan 2, 2008)

fryke said:


> I wish permissions-repair would become something of the past. Permissions shouldn't get corrupted in the first place. The system should be able to auto-correct this if it still happens. No?
> 
> The keyboard fix, I thought, was released a couple days ago...



+1

And for HD content on iTMS, iPhone and iPods... *YES !*


----------



## bbloke (Jan 2, 2008)

chevy said:


> +1


(I presume you mean the permissions issue and not the keyboard issue.)

On a slight tangent, there seem to be a few permissions-related quirks that I'd like to see ironed out.  When using Get Info under Leopard, there is a padlock by the user permissions.  This padlock can be opened but doesn't seem to close again on another click.  Maybe I'm misunderstanding this, but it feels either buggy or else counter-intuitive.  Also, I've recently had to use the Terminal to change permissions for a file (an application, actually) so that I could... change the permissions in the Finder... even though the Finder said I had sufficient access already.



chevy said:


> And for HD content on iTMS, iPhone and iPods... *YES !*


I agree HD might not be suitable for iPod/iPhone screens, but it would certainly be nice for connecting to a larger display.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I would also like to have HD Videos on iTunes, and I wish they would make all music high quality and DRM-free.
Cheaper iPod touch with more flash memory.
The iPhone open for any company (since I have Verizon).


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 3, 2008)

I would also like to have HD movies and tv shows on iTunes and iPod. Maybe if they update the iPods output to HD, the AppleTVs could also get HD!

There is only one problem with HD: Imagine how long it will take to download a tv show thats 40 mins. long, or a movie thats 1 and a half hours long!! And many people have a download limit that is very low, maybe 1-2 GB per month. I have 10, so thats not a problem but those who do have a smaller download capacity should have the option if they want to download it in HD or not. It will also take much space on your iPod and those who don't have an HD TV don't need HD movies.

The quality of movies and tv shows should definitely be better - but they should only update it to HD if really all iPods have bigger HDs. The iPod Classic has enough space (80-160 GB), but now the iPod nano can also play video, and 8 GB just isn't enough, if you also want music on there, which is actually the point of an iPod.


----------



## chevy (Jan 3, 2008)

MPEG4 makes possible to have a flexible definition, with a flexible bit-rate. Why not exploit that ?


----------



## fryke (Jan 3, 2008)

VBR doesn't mean different resolutions. HD videos wouldn't make much sense on an iPod nano.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 3, 2008)

bbloke said:


> On a slight tangent, there seem to be a few permissions-related quirks that I'd like to see ironed out ....... Maybe I'm misunderstanding this, but it feels either buggy or else counter-intuitive. Also, I've recently had to use the Terminal to change permissions for a file ...........


During a nerd moment, I decided to change my Hard Drive icon to something 'snazzy, but totally unnecessary' and found I had no administrator permissions to do this, even though I was logged in as the administrator. The next time I rebooted, administrator permissions were restored, but only to reverse again after another reboot. 

Yes, buggy.


----------



## chevy (Jan 3, 2008)

fryke said:


> VBR doesn't mean different resolutions. HD videos wouldn't make much sense on an iPod nano.



I mean the same film can be downloaded at high resolution on the Mac and synchronized on lower res on the iPod. Taking the same appreach, one can go one step further: when one downloads a movie, it first downloads at 320x200, then it adds the 640x400 resolution, then 720 and then 1024...


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 3, 2008)

chevy said:


> it first downloads at 320x200, then it adds the 640x400 resolution, then 720 and then 1024...



Is that actually possible without re-downloading the file?


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2008)

It could be possible. The wavelet transform used for MPEG4 (and for JPEG) allows for that, but I don't know any file that does it.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jan 4, 2008)

I wish my AirPort would stop disconnecting from my router daily.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 5, 2008)

CaribbeanOS-X said:


> I wish my AirPort would stop disconnecting from my router daily.



I second that! This started happening to me since I installed Leopard.


----------



## chevy (Jan 6, 2008)

Only 10 days remaining before Steve keynote....

Your bet ?


There will music at some time... will Paul McCartney play ?
We'll have at least two _one more thing_


----------



## mw84 (Jan 7, 2008)

iPhone 2.0 featuring 3G, 5 MP camera, open to all networks and supporting micro sd cards (up to 8GB).

More of the 'big' game titles promised by EA at the end of last year.

Films available in the UK iTunes store (been waiting for this for far too long).

And finally, support for my LG viewty!


----------



## hawki18 (Jan 7, 2008)

If they want to make Apple TV something beside the worthless technology it is now let it record network tv shows, I could care less about down loading shows from Apple  and having to pay for it.


----------



## MnM (Jan 8, 2008)

mw84 said:


> iPhone 2.0 featuring 3G, 5 MP camera, open to all networks and supporting micro sd cards (up to 8GB).



unlikely. From what I remembered at&t has a contract with apple allowing them and them alone to have the iPhone for 2 years exclusively ( this applies only within the u.s)


----------



## Mike Adams (Jan 10, 2008)

As far as I can tell, virtually no one can use this with a wireless connection outside a local network, which pretty much makes the whole idea worthless


----------



## MrDoctorJones (Feb 15, 2008)

Some news as to what they are doing with Shake????? ASAP


----------



## alra111 (Feb 16, 2008)

chevy said:


> adds a hierarchy to the Events in iPhoto (and in the  photo browser in Mail, and iApps)
> accelerates Leopard start-up
> makes possible to start my mac with my iPod 5G connected (I always forget to unconnect it)
> starts an ultra-portable series



Introduces an iMac with built-in Blu-ray player and burner...especially now that HD DVD is certain to die!!  (See this and other articles all over the net).


----------



## ApeintheShell (Feb 18, 2008)

I wish they would design their computers rather than feel inspired by the iPod design. For example, in 2005 the iMac G5 was from the creators of the iPod whereas in 2007 the iMac was from the creators of the iPhone. I just need to see the iMac or Macbook change beyond technical revisions.


----------



## cyprus mac man (Feb 18, 2008)

I wish that Apple sends me an iPhone 3G version and a new MacBook Pro free!


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 19, 2008)

Make real commitment the business end.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Feb 19, 2008)

I bet they have people who accidently send you a refurbished Motorola ROXR phone with iTunes and an iBook Clamshell one of the staff found on eBay.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Feb 19, 2008)

=0)


----------



## ged3000 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, so it's a bit late, but for 2008, I wish that Apple makes a pink version of the iBook/iMac.

Now, I should point out, I wouldn't buy a pink computer, but I can think of quite a few girls I know who would be swayed by the colour of their computers. For example - my girlfriend, who recently chose her new phone based on which one was pinkest. (She is normally quite sensible, but just likes pink) She currently has a windows PC, but kinda likes the look of macs, has a pink iPod Nano, and if a pink laptop was available, she'd jump at the chance to become a mac owner.

Interestingly, I don't think apple have ever made a pink computer, not even back in the days of the multi-coloured iMacs...


----------



## chevy (Apr 12, 2008)

Something like this pink ibook ?


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 13, 2008)

I wish... 

that when i am in iTunes, and i am previewing a Playlist and decide to enter " Buena Vista Social Club" while in the playlist of say "Mozart" and quickly realizing i am not in my MUSIC library but then click it regardless the Search Field goes blank...   I wish it would just hold my request.   (Perhaps dougscripts.com has a solution but i've not had the time.)


----------



## MrDoctorJones (Apr 13, 2008)

Answers regarding "shake" next outing or if you prefer "next gen" version of, what ever it is called just let us know it is happening or not!!!!!!!


----------



## pds (Apr 13, 2008)

It's not really in Apple's hands, but I want 256 aac iTunes without Fairplay


----------



## Viro (Apr 14, 2008)

A 12.1" Macbook Pro, or a Macbook with a discrete graphics chip. It's annoying when Exposé doesn't work well with a lot of windows open because of the really poor integrated video chipset.


----------



## ged3000 (Apr 17, 2008)

chevy said:


> Something like this pink ibook ?



Just like that... But maybe not so expensive? And without the hefty shipping all the way to England.

Good find!


----------



## Quicksilver (May 13, 2008)

I Havent been here for a while. But in question to this post, id love to see a smaller styled macbook. Somthing bigger than an iPhone but smaller than a macbook. I have a  feeling that the term "iBook" may come again with a new form factor as the device I wish for.

I love the new Eee PC by ASUS ... I think Apple could make somthing much better mabey for double the price and im sure it would totally be worth every cent.

The reason why id like such a device is its size. Its very similar to a small notepad but bigger than a phone. Perfect and light weight.


...


----------



## Qion (May 13, 2008)

Quicksilver said:


> I Havent been here for a while. But in question to this post, id love to see a smaller styled macbook. Somthing bigger than an iPhone but smaller than a macbook. I have a  feeling that the term "iBook" may come again with a new form factor as the device I wish for.
> 
> I love the new Eee PC by ASUS ... I think Apple could make somthing much better mabey for double the price and im sure it would totally be worth every cent.
> 
> ...



Do you not like the MacBook Air?


----------



## nixgeek (May 13, 2008)

Qion said:


> Do you not like the MacBook Air?



TOTALLY different market.  The Asus Eee PC and its competitors are a lot cheaper compared to the MBA and use lower-ended low-power processors that are meant for ultra-small devices like these.  The MBA uses a full-fledged Core 2 processor.  The X300 would be more comparable to what the MBA offers.

I personally would get the MacBook over the MBA especailly now that I've checked out the MBA personally.  It didn't feel that much lighter to me over the MacBook, despite how thin the thing is.  But I would also love something as small as the Eee PC, something that neither the MacBook or MBA can be (yet).


----------



## Quicksilver (May 13, 2008)

Qion said:


> Do you not like the MacBook Air?



I love it. I just believe there is somthing between an iPhone and MacBook Air because ive wanted one for a while, the Eee PC is great it fits nicley into a bag and is lightweight like the Air but the Air has a big screen like a normal laptop (big screens become enoying).

I think A5 is a nice size for a tablet typed machine. I don't know, mabey we should see what happens at MacWorld. after all there are rumors floating around about a bigger iPhone type device. if there were a keyboard it would obviously be built into the screen.


.


----------

